# new project post. lets see 'em



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2006)

lets see your projects. I would love to see what every one is working on.
here are the links to the other new projects pages. take a look there's good stuff there.
second page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1113http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1113
third page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2163
fourth page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=3147
fifth page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=4843 
sixth page http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=8160
thanx.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 23, 2006)

Ok, I'll start. here is what I'm working on right now (the SS is on hold while I gather parts). I bought a prewar Dayton bike from Marc some time ago and decided to build it up. here is a photo of it when I bought it. I'll post a few more photos later as I get it painted and assembled.




thanx.


----------



## kunzog (May 23, 2006)

*1918 Hd*

My 1918 Harley Davidson bicycle just needs a few finishing touches.


----------



## kunzog (May 23, 2006)

I built this one up last year.  It is a newer Worksman with a homemade box. Gets lots of attention at meets.


----------



## sm2501 (May 23, 2006)

Here's a 1910 Pierce Cushioned frame with Spring fork that I picked up at Copake. (Made in my hometown of Buffalo NY).  I just finished detailing it, and all I am missing is one short leather grip. (anybody got a single?)






To see all the pictures of this bike, check them out here-

http://www.thecabe.com/arc/prewar28/1910%20Pierce%20Chain%20Cushion/

Scott McCaskey
www.thecabe.com


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 25, 2006)

here is the latest photo of my SS



thanx.


----------



## eazywind (May 26, 2006)

*Nice Scott!*

Lookin' good Scott. Here is my latest. Just need to clean it up a bit. Late 20's, early 30's Overland. Marc


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 26, 2006)

beautiful! I always wanted to get a motor bike but never found one. 
also I have an uncle with a Pierce just about like the one Scott posted, he also has an early Rambler I found for him.
thanx


----------



## JOEL (May 26, 2006)

Here's my 36 Shelby Airflo. I have since added the horn/light and only need some details to complete.

Scott, that Pierce cleaned up great !


----------



## eazywind (May 26, 2006)

*36 Shelby airflow*

Hey Joel. How does one tell the exact year of the shelby banana tank bikes? I have a project one, but don't know the exact year. I know they ran from about 1936 to 1939 or so. Marc


----------



## JOEL (May 26, 2006)

I'm calling it a 36 because of the early step fenders and rims, and the chainguard. It also has a dated Morrow hub. The frame came out in 35 but there's no tank in any of the literature I've seen. New features were added in 37 but it wouldn't suprise me to see a 37 or later with the same parts.


----------



## JOEL (May 26, 2006)

I've also been working on this nice original 1935 Schwinn B9 Motorbike. It has some minor issues that need improvement. I would like to eventually find the parts to upgrade it to a B-10E. 

Other bikes in the works are:
1937 Silverking Flocycle, still need lots of parts for that one.
1948 20" boy's Shelby Donald Duck Bike, original bike on the rough side. Needs a chainguard and some detailing. I have a part bike with some better hardware, ect to improve... Still looking for the guard.
1937 Mead Ranger (Westfield) lady's, another nice original paint bike with some cool accessories, pancake horn, silverray, and the only real Birmingham Al license plate I've ever seen.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 14, 2006)

here are some recent photos of my 2 projects. the red one is a 1944 Dayton "Civilian Transport Bicycle", and the blue one is a 1942 Firestone Pilot. both of them still need some work yet. I haven't decided if I will keep these 2 or sell them to finance the building of some of my other projects.


----------



## JAcycle (Jul 16, 2006)

having problems posting pix. wanted to post my mid 20's mead ranger


----------



## kunzog (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is a pic of my 1918 Harley Davidson. Just needs a few finishing touches. Anyone have a mint condition Troxel Saddle or Bull Dog leather grips?


----------



## JAcycle (Jul 24, 2006)

*Mead ranger deluxe*




Heres a project thats gonna get kinda expensive.Its a 1924 Mead ranger deluxe. The only thing it WAS missing was the battery tube.I picked up an aluminum tube for it .....It kinda matches the pump. I just need a oogah horn for it and some 28x 1 1/2 wheels that I can ride.The wood wheels are not rideable.If some one has a set maybe we could talk.At this point Im ready to slap some english wheels on it.(any ideas , help here would be greatly appreciated.................I have a delta hornlight combo and an EA horn button that I might be able to trade for a oogah horn and wheels(lets talk). But anyways heres my latest project. Any one know how to date a mead ranger . Crank says m23..... sprocket date is patented 1918. goose neck says XX2................22 .............serial is          136128. thanx in advance 
JAROD


----------



## JAcycle (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh yeah SCOTT,
thanx for the info on the image hosting


----------



## sam (Jul 24, 2006)

Mead Seat tube decal from Velographic
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/frameteam2003/detail?.dir=mail&.dnm=7c58.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## JAcycle (Jul 25, 2006)

*decal*

Thanx Sam , Although the decal on my bike is still legible ,I dont think I'm going to restore it.Lots of dents .I am just going to clean it and run it w/ the patina it has gained.Ya cant make patina like this.All the pinstriping and whatnot is still there. I would just like to find a set of 28x 1 1/2 wheels and tires.Also Last night I was tweeking w/ the fender braces and discovered they were made by Wald and they have a date of 10-7-1924.So I think I am leaning on calling this a 1924-25. Again thanx............All the info I can get is beneficial.Knowlege is power
JAROD


----------



## krazi (Aug 2, 2006)

*lift kit on a bike*

ok let's see if I can put a photo in. I'll figgure it out later. it's a combination of 2 coast to coast bicycles with 20 inch wheels, a long crank with a small chainring, and double length ape hanger handlebar. it still need the welds dressed, and a good coat of paint.

krazi


----------



## sam (Aug 3, 2006)

This is bike I built up last year.It was a kustom roadster,not a restoration.
Now that I've been shown how to post photos---even those from my new camera---I'll try and post some of my projects.---hope ya'll find them intertaining even if most aren't correct restorations.


----------



## sam (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## sam (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## sam (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## sam (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 31, 2006)

ok here is the pre-assembly of my 1941 Dayton "Deluxe Special" model 41SF (SF stands for Spring fork if you didn't know). 
I put the later Huffy sprocket on it for now because I'm considering using a set of 1/2" pitch wheels with a Sturmey Archer coaster brake 3 speed.
I want to ride this one lots.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






thanx.
Scott


----------



## musclebikes (Sep 1, 2006)

*Dayton*

With all due respect, ive seen your bikes and you know what your doing. But im a bit confused, thats a skiplink bike right? and you want to run a three speed? How could you do that and still keep the skiplink? personally ide keep  it original because thats a really rare bike. But dont let that stop you, Im kind of interested how you would do that three speed.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 1, 2006)

hi, first I won't do anything that can't be changed back in an hour or so. no welding or cutting etc.. and I plan on using 1/2" pitch chain, it's just sooo much cheaper on a bike I plan to ride, that's why I have the front sprocket changed. I thought about finding a skip tooth rear sprocket since they did make them, but decided that since I was not going exactly stock anyway why go through all the expense when the easy answer was to change the front sprocket to one I already had. the one thing I am considering is  buying a 48 tooth Wald sprocket for this bike because they look almost like the original ones. let me know what you think.





 as to the rarity of this bike I guess I never thought of it as particularly rare since I have so many of them. I have 5 of this style alone.
You want to hear something that would make the purists flip? I was considering putting a Whizzer engine on my TwinFlex


thanx.
Scott
P.S. I'll post photos as I go along.


----------



## ducetherestorer (Sep 1, 2006)

So how do you post photos on this site?


----------



## sam (Sep 1, 2006)

But im a bit confused, thats a skiplink bike right? and you want to run a three speed? How could you do that and still keep the skiplink?

Find a Sturmey Archer with threaded driver---Campy made 1/8 skip tooth track sprockets.---sam


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 1, 2006)

my main worry was finding a Sturmey with a coaster brake since I didn't want to have to run brake cables and levers and mount the brakes themselves. I don't know if it is clear that I intend to run modern chain. I am not going to use skip tooth chain. I thought about going the route you mention but it is so much cheaper to simply go to regular modern chain and I don't think I could find a hub with both, a screw mount sprocket, and coaster brake. I have a 36 spoke Sturmey coaster brake hub that I have had laced into a 26" drop center rim. it will look the same basically except the shifter cable.  2 and 3 speeds were available just not this type. from 1938-1940 Huffman even offered regular 1/2" pitch chain. maybe I should find a 52 tooth Monark sprocket instead since that is the sprocket they seem to have used .
thanx.
Scott


----------



## JOEL (Sep 5, 2006)

Scott, FYI, there are skip tooth Sturmys out there. Could also go with a period half inch Sturmy and Huffy sprocket, good accessory for the bike. And someone is making skip tooth replacement sprockets for Sturmys.

Nice looking bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 5, 2006)

hey, this is for projects not yard art.


scott
P.S. it's about time you posted something!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 7, 2006)

that's just wrong


----------



## Cranky Old Dude (Oct 22, 2006)

This winter's project.


----------



## J.E (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice Project I just bought a Real nice starlet the same color for my Girlfriend.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 1, 2006)

how much did they run?


----------



## Sean (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## Mybluevw (Nov 18, 2006)

*Tandem*

Nice score on the tandem. I was going to bid, but I couldn't decide if it was a factory produced bike or somebodies frankenstein. Speaking of frankenstein here is pic of my future restomod X-53


----------



## JOEL (Nov 20, 2006)

Tin Bender, 
That beast is pretty cool. It sure looks like a factory build. Never seen one like it before myself. 

Post some more pix when you get it.


----------



## dumpster_diver (Dec 1, 2006)

ol'tin bender said:


> Oh Boy!Get a load of this gem I just won!:o I think it is a Dayton but won't know for sure till it gets here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is cool. IT looks alot my homebuilt one I picked up in Atlanta


----------



## dumpster_diver (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks good! I believe mine was built from 2 Elgins and random skiptooth parts.


----------



## krazi (Dec 5, 2006)

ol'tin bender said:


> Yea it came today! Here are a few pics.It looks to be home built but it is a very good job!




that's pretty cool! how much would you want for that plymouth in the background?


----------



## krazi (Dec 5, 2006)

*an idea*

I want to build my own recumbent/chopper. I'm thinking I'm gonna combine a 20" girls frame with a 26 mountain or 27" road bike. and don't worry, all the parts will be salvaged off the donor frames.
krazi


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 15, 2007)

that's funny, I thought it was a '68 Road Runner but what do I know? I'm just a "bike boy"!!!


----------



## sam (Jan 16, 2007)

Was therear frame a Dayton originally? I see a hole in the headtube--didn't Daytons do that,or did others?---sam


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 3, 2007)

well, I thought and thought and decided to put the 3spd on the Pilot and do the other bike more correct.so here it is just after the first real ride today. the fat old tin bender guy and I rode to Subway and got a sandwich. oh, did I mention fat and out of shape? 
there is a weight limit on that radio bike you know, it is a middleweight after all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Scott


----------



## Monark52 (Feb 11, 2007)

*The Latest Addition*


----------



## Monark52 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Monark52 (Feb 11, 2007)

I picked this one up at a show/swapmeet today. The guy said it was an Imperial. It`s been repainted but decals are still visible underneath.

I wish people would just buy another bike if they`re not happy with the color!!


----------



## Monark52 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Donor Bike*






I got this one in pieces and after putting it together i found out the frame was bent in the back so i cant use it. I just got a great frame from MilitaryMonark and now i can finally start the resto!


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 12, 2007)

*my winter project*

Okay , thanks to MilitaryMonark i also can import pictures on the right way,
so again here are some of my winterproject , parts for my 1937 Rollfast/Samsco bicycle , and from now i expect the frame in a week or two and my 
wingbar that goes in abou a week to a polisher ( prof ) so it would be shiny again! and some of my stash ,like originele enemal paint to paint the bikes
like tim brand does...


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 12, 2007)

*and more!*


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 12, 2007)

nice looking bikes, is there paint still in those cans?


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 12, 2007)

yep , full and still good , i just stired it a bit and i look and feels good ,
i also put on some test pieces and it is shiny as hell , when i am going to spray it i just ad some hardner.
also just won on ebay 4 new cans two ivory and two Seafoam green.
and a week ago an originele can of white from schwinn (1940)...


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 12, 2007)

gosh I need some blue send me some links of where your finding them


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 13, 2007)

militarymonark said:


> gosh I need some blue send me some links of where your finding them




just keep watching ebay ,
for old paint can or vintage paint can , ect.
ask if the can are full , most of these paint are still full , these paint is better then the paint we have here these days because there is metal in  
the factories used also enemal paint back in the days...


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 27, 2007)

I was bored and I had two bikes taking up too much room so I made one bike and this is what it looks like, not bad just some lame pinstriping. ride nice, I went to change over the tank AFTER i painted it but to my surprise the tank did not change over from one bike to another so im without a tank to go with the bike, so if anyone has a tank. let me know


----------



## thebikeguy (Apr 4, 2007)

*Raleigh Lion tricycle*

I came across this and couldn't pass it by.It has solid rubber tires and a rod brake on the front wheel. The tire size is 16". I'm not sure what year it is.Unusual enough for the collection.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stef (Apr 21, 2007)

*my project*

A lot of work ahead of me!


----------



## lh4x4 (Nov 14, 2007)

*1899 Rambler*

Almost finished with a 1899 Rambler by Cormally and Jeffery of Chicago.  The next year Jeffery went on to produce the Rambler automobile which became Nash Rambler in 1916.  I will post some pics when I take them next week.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Dec 29, 2007)

*What I'm working on.*

I just got this about 2 weeks ago. It's a Monark Super Deluxe. I know it newer than 48 but dont know exactly what year. Thinking about painting Sea Foam Green or Teal.  Does anyone know what year & what colors were availible for this bike? I was considering a full restoration, But recently started considering a candy powdercoat orange. Some key characteristics..the tank has a narrow button delta horn that sticks out the side. It doesn't have Monark Crown Jewels or crash rails on the tank. It has the holes in the front fender for the train light and rocket emblem. The fenders are the deep ones.  The bicycle appears to have been all red when it was new.  If you have any ideas or comments please feel free to respond

Thanks
Junior


----------



## Sarg1969 (Jan 20, 2008)

*'36 Shelby Eagle in progress*

Hi..I'm David and was wondering if anyone had a spare frame for a '36 Shelby?  Mine has a damaged right leg on it and not sure if you can have something like that repaired.  I also have the stainless tank and a lot of the parts for the bike.  It's an Eagle, Gambles headbadged bike.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks

David Lee Brode
805-734-1490 
dbrode@hotmail.com


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 26, 2008)

ok, spring is almost here! lets see the progress on those winter projects!! also post your new projects 
Scott


----------



## gravediggerjason (Feb 26, 2008)

the projest i am working on atm is my 71 colombia ... not so much a project as a tune up and ride to work but here you go


----------



## ballooman (Feb 26, 2008)

*it followed me home can I keep it??*

 this ol roll fast followed me home posr war dont know what year though


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm gonna edit the first entry of this post to include the other 2 new projects posts.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 24, 2008)

bump! going to start a new one.
Scott


----------



## floridasfavson (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is my new project a late 30's Cleveland with a Royal head badge. I already have it bead blasted and starting to work on the fenders.


----------



## AntonyR (Oct 8, 2008)

*1936 Hawthorne Duralium*

I'm still looking for a rear fender... That's about all I need to finish this thing...




A cool custom hanger on my EA klaxon horn...




So I put an old car fender light on my bike. Sue me!


----------



## AntonyR (Oct 8, 2008)

floridasfavson said:


> Here is my new project a late 30's Cleveland with a Royal head badge. I already have it bead blasted and starting to work on the fenders.



Late prewar to a few years postwar, but definitely not '30s. Just so you know.


----------



## Monark52 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice piece of aluminum ya got there! I think the light looks perfect on the fender,great idea!


----------



## floridasfavson (Oct 8, 2008)

AntonyR- Thanks for the info. Would the Royal headbadge be correct for this bike?


----------



## AntonyR (Oct 8, 2008)

The odds of finding a different badge with the holes lining up from a completely different bike is pretty unlikely, so I'd have to assume it's original. I've personally never seen a Royal badge on a CWC frame, but that doesn't mean anything. I've never seen that chainring on a CWC bike either, and I think it's earlier than the bike, but shiite happens. Still potential for a nice ride...


----------



## floridasfavson (Oct 9, 2008)

I am thinking the crank came from a schwinn. I saw a schwinn badged as a Royal about a month back and that is why I am thinking this is not the correct badge for my bike. Also, the guy that I bought this from used to be a schwinn dealer for 40 years so that might explain the schwinn parts. I am not looking to do a correct restoration on this bike just get the bike back to riding condition and enjoy it.


----------



## mruiz (Dec 28, 2008)

*my winter workout*

This missing the front fender delta light. Got the rear rack on now.
 Mitch


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 29, 2008)

here is one for the monarch fan. a super rare 1940 monarch rocket springer just needs paint.   the next is a 19teeens bike called [joes special]it is a extra heavy dutybike made for a gasoline engine.  missing the engine and the usual parts. last is a 1934 schwinn model R track bike needs rim hubs and bars seat.


----------

